# Burton concords boots (dual boa)



## Phedder

Thanks for that, have been tempted on these because of the dual boa, but really no need when I have a brand new pair of Rulers haha. Will keep them in mind if I see any great sales to have a back up pair.


----------



## Adam718

Phedder said:


> Thanks for that, have been tempted on these because of the dual boa, but really no need when I have a brand new pair of Rulers haha. Will keep them in mind if I see any great sales to have a back up pair.


Im sure theyre going to go down in price because i heard that Burton is releasing another dual boa for next season with a different type of cable system.


----------



## firlefranz

I really really wanted to buy the Concords or Photons. Went to a shop. Tried them. They just didn't fit at all, I got quite a lot of heel lift on both boots. I actually never had problems in that case but those... I don't know, it might be my feet, but I highly recommend anyone to try them on first.


----------



## WasabiCanuck

Thanks for the review. I always really appreciate gear reviews. I will keep these in mind since I need new boots in a bad way. My boots are 15 years old.


----------



## andreinyta

Hello,
I recently went on to buying some boots and I had a struggle deciding between Concord and Ruler. I finally took the Ruler and I am so proud that I made this decision. I also tried the Concord but for my foot ( at least ), when I would tighten them, they would press the space between the Upper and Lower lacing zone, which, to me, it seemed very very uncomfortable. Imagine riding a full day and also walking in those while they press your foot. I tried a Concord size 12 and a Ruler 11,5 and although the Ruler was smaller, it did fit better and they are just perfect. I am really proud of my Rulers, I got the Camo version and it just looks amazing. Also, the lacing system is fast as you get used to it.
If you are going to get a Concord, I suggest ( just like @firlefranz ) to try them and walk in the shop for 5-10 mins before buying them. Maybe for your feet it would be better.


----------



## dgomes

Thanks Adam great review .I ve got a pair of Ruler 2013 and was thinking in Concords seduced by the Boa . But reading your post I decided to keep my Rulers and wait to see the results of Burtons Boa system ( I lives in Argentina and its the most commond Brand )


----------



## Elektropow

Thanks for the impressions.

Burton seems to be a very friendly fit for my feet. I've owned the Driver X, Ions and Imperials all of which are very comfy. Do you have any prior experience with Burton boots and would you say the fit with these is similar or much different? Not in the need of boots at the moment, but these might be a good candidate for my next pair, though I kinda like Burton's speed lacing.


----------



## mtthwptrs

Same here! Just picked up 2016 rulers!

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------

